# Dell laptops on ebay - Ecomputers



## euroDilbert (16 Jan 2007)

Hi,

has anyone any information - good or bad - on the company Ecomputers, who sell new Dell laptops on ebay. They seem to be able to sell them for less than I can get them from Dell directly. All of them come with full warranty etc.

The have a high power seller rating also, and I can't see any particular catches.

Thanks, eD.


----------



## jmayo (22 Jan 2007)

If someone else is selling Dell laptops, it's because they are extra stock that Dell needs to get rid of.  They are from cancelled orders etc.
Dell need to clear them out of warehouse, they either sold internally to staff or bought by people in the business.
Check about warranties because from what I have seen in the past Dell accept no responsibility for them.
They are like trade sales of cars.  You get them cheaper but no warranty etc.

Why buy Dell anyway?
There is more in the world than Dell, better design and build quality.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2007)

Depending on who your employer is you may also be entitled to buy from the [broken link removed] at a c. 7% (last time I checked) discount - check with your employer or _Dell _or just read the _Dell _terms & conditions on the website.


----------



## Old Jim (23 Jan 2007)

Dell also sell some scratched/returned PCs and Laptops through eBay. Do a search for the seller  dellfactoryoutlet. By all accounts, some excellent value to be had, better than the Dell outlet store. I have bought an XPS laptop here for less than half the price it is on the Dell website.


----------



## Olympian (23 Jan 2007)

Dell Outlet also sell on ebay.  [broken link removed]

Standard warranty is 12 month but can be extended. 

Good bargains to be had although some crazy bidding at times.


----------



## euroDilbert (23 Jan 2007)

All very interesting, but noone has actually answered my original question.



> Why buy Dell anyway?
> There is more in the world than Dell, better design and build quality.


I agree, but I believe that for someone buying - in Ireland - they offer the best balance of Price/Design/Quality/Support. They may not excel in any of these areas, but the balance is about right for me.

In the end, I bought a laptop from dellfactoryoutlet on ebay. I got it at a fair price - having 'lost' a few auctions through crazy bidding. However I noticed that the company mentioned in my original post seems to be selling new laptops for less than Dell, hence my question.


----------



## PDA1 (24 Jan 2007)

I too would love an answer to euroDilbert's question, and would love to know more about EComputers Ltd. They're based in Newcastle, England apparently, and have got some frankly amazing deals. I just want to know that I can trust them before I decide to buy from them.


----------



## ubiquitous (25 Jan 2007)

I don't know anything about Ecomputers (who may well be a reputable company) but in general if you are based in Ireland take extreme care in buying "amazing deal" computers from UK-based sales outlets. 

I got badly burned 6 or 7 years ago by buying a worthless computer from an English outfit that had advertised in Buy & Sell through a rented premises on the South Circular Road in Dublin. Needless to say they wouldn't entertain my request for a refund or return and as the business was based in the UK and registered to an individual (not a limited company) in the UK, even a Small Claims Court judgement in my favour was useless to me and I lost all my money. 

6 months later a similarly-named business was running pretty much exactly the same ad in Buy & Sell from a different Dublin address. I would not be surprised if they have graduated to eBay by this stage...

At least Ecomputers Ltd appear on the UK Companies Register at http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/f3ff05b484cd65b0f6f9cc077ad5f866/compdetails but the fact that the company is less than 2 years old does not give any massive reassurance in relation to track record etc.


> Name & Registered Office:
> ECOMPUTERS LIMITED
> 1 BOWESVILLE
> BURNOPFIELD
> ...


----------

